# Cheap Travel Option



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

I am living in San Cristóbal de Las Casas. Flights to the States are nearly always pricy from this location. 

One of the places that I visit when I go to the States is New Mexico, but I have always flown into the Albuquerque airport – often a $1,200 ticket.

It just occurred to me that I could fly Volaris into Juárez and then take a taxi to the border, and cross over by foot in El Paso. Then I could do the reverse when going home. Volaris flights to Juárez are around $250 each way. I would save a lot of money.

Has anyone else done this? If so, would you recommend it? Is the taxi service generally trustworthy there? Do you feel safe? Do you have any tips?
Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

shadowmack said:


> I am living in San Cristóbal de Las Casas. Flights to the States are nearly always pricy from this location.
> 
> One of the places that I visit when I go to the States is New Mexico, but I have always flown into the Albuquerque airport – often a $1,200 ticket.
> 
> ...


I have done exactly that in Tijuana, flown to Tijuana, local bus to frontier, walk across, then trolley to San Diego. 

I have never flown into Ciudad Juarez, but have taken a bus there, then local bus to border, walked across, then taken a bus to Denver, several times. It is no problem at all.

The bus station in El Paso is a short walk from the border. There are actually two located a few blocks apart, both on the El Paso side. The buses start at the Mexican flavored one near the border then stop at the US flavored one a few blocks away.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

I searched a couple of websites the normal price seems to be little over 700 dollars round trip

This is what i find as normal for your location did both Albuquerque, NM and Detroit, MI

nm and mi where shockingly about the same 

1,200 seems like way much


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

Great! Thanks!

So there is a bus that goes from the border to the airport?


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

SirRon said:


> I searched a couple of websites the normal price seems to be little over 700 dollars round trip
> 
> This is what i find as normal for your location did both Albuquerque, NM and Detroit, MI
> 
> ...


That is a very good price, actually. I have paid anywhere from $900 to $1,200 to get to Albuquerque.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

shadowmack said:


> That is a very good price, actually. I have paid anywhere from $900 to $1,200 to get to Albuquerque.


excuse my English, maybe your demands are jacking up the price ( day time seat etc )


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

SirRon said:


> excuse my English, maybe your demands are jacking up the price ( day time seat etc )


What's a daytime seat?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

shadowmack said:


> Great! Thanks!
> 
> So there is a bus that goes from the border to the airport?


The local bus system in Ciudad Juarez is like other similar sized cities, old buses but they are cheap and go most everywhere. As I mentioned, I have taken the local buses from the bus station to the center of town. Then it is a few blocks walk to the International Bridge. I haven't taken a local bus to or from the airport there, but I suspect they go there.

My most memorable experience with local buses in Ciudad Juarez was one time I got on a bus near the end of the route downtown. It turned out it was going away from the bus station and I wanted to go to the bus station. But since it was at the end of the route, the driver, a large lady, told me I could just wait with her on the bus while she took a short break and ate a sandwich. We were talking about something and in the course of the conversation, she stood up, turned her back to me, and pulled down her pants to show me a tattoo she had at the base of her spine.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I help artisans to get to Albuquerque every July and the prices are very high The cheapes would be to take one of discount airline to GDLthen to Juarez but it is a pain and none of them has done it so far...
I pay the same price to go to Paris from DF thanthey do to go to Santa Fe, it is crazy.

By the way there is an expat from Santa Fe who lives in San Cristobal on Dr Navarro in the house of blues or something like that. He is pretty good at figuring out the best deals, his name is Juan Chavez, talk to him he may have some ideas.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I was curious about this, so I checked and found return flights from Tuxtla Gutierrez to Mexico City for 2787 pesos using the Despegar website, and Mexico City to Albuquerque for 7539 pesos using the Kayak website (1 stopover, at Houston). Total, 10326 pesos, which at the moment of posting this, is $USD 760. 

I didn’t check the timing, though, to see whether the two legs of the journey would match up and you could complete it in one day without overnighting in Mexico City.


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> My most memorable experience with local buses in Ciudad Juarez was one time I got on a bus near the end of the route downtown. It turned out it was going away from the bus station and I wanted to go to the bus station. But since it was at the end of the route, the driver, a large lady, told me I could just wait with her on the bus while she took a short break and ate a sandwich. We were talking about something and in the course of the conversation, she stood up, turned her back to me, and pulled down her pants to show me a tattoo she had at the base of her spine.


Ha! Well if you're taking the time to eat your sandwich you might as well show off your butt tattoos while you're at it.


----------

